
If there’s a price crash in the cryptocurrency, it could hit the tech sector - vit05
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-bitcoins-bubble-matters-1507515361?mod=e2tw
======
Top19
The article compares bitcoin to the internet in 1994. I think that’s mostly
accurate, except more like 1996 or 1997.

1\. Bitcoin will crash.

2\. The crash will affect Tech which is much weaker than it seems right now.

3\. Bubbles always last longer than you think. Late 2020 sounds like when it
will happen. That year is a president election. Also one the books that really
Influenced Steve Bannon, “Generations”, predicts something called “the crisis
of 2020”. Most futurists are catastrophically wrong, but that book has some
very insightful things about it.

